# Other teens that paddle?



## bmml112 (Mar 3, 2009)

WOO! to bad you live far


----------



## tuckster (Apr 1, 2007)

hey i live in boulder and if you ever come up here we should meet up


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

CRMS is a charter school in Carbondale that has a kayak club. They road trip to the Ark. Possibles there.


----------

